# The A.N.T.



## flicks

Hello slingshot enthusiasts!

I've just finished a little slingshot puzzle.  6 layers of 2 mm carbon fiber prepreg plates, finished with 6 layers of clear coat. The result is a full carbon fiber folder with integrated clips. The handle is locked in the opened position.

Basically it is a slightly modified 80% sized NightTrain shape. It is designed to fit in an Altoid can, hence the name - *A*ltoid-*N*ight-*T*rain

I hope you like it! Thanks for watching!


----------



## carboncopy

What a superb Masterpiece!

Great job!

I really love the folding mechanism!


----------



## Dayhiker

That one takes the cake! I don't think anything could be better that this one. Absolutely the coolest Altoid slingshot possible. Very well done, sir.


----------



## peppermack

Wowza, that is off the hook. Cool-tactic man!!


----------



## Byudzai

flicks, you are my personal slingshot hero. bravo man.


----------



## SmilingFury

Very nice!


----------



## Grem

Wow carbon fibre is cool. Great job!


----------



## toolmantf99

You sir are an inspiration! You continue to come up with some crazy cool ideas/designs. Love it!!


----------



## JTslinger

Absolutely amazing work Flicks!


----------



## Jolli4688

Very nice, great shapes & beautiful final result


----------



## reset

Wow. Just wow.

Im completely blown away with this one flicks. It would have my vote for any contest it would be entered in.


----------



## stinger

Jeez, raising the bar here by leaps and bounds. This thing is truly amazing. Very cool. 007 stuff. Love it!


----------



## quarterinmynose

:bowdown:

Dang Flicks! I'm speechless man...it's awesome!


----------



## DukaThe

Tactical and pocketable, great job!


----------



## sharp eye

Excellent, very smart idea.


----------



## Can-Opener

Superbly executed!  Awesome design!  Excellent finish!  Amazing material!  Looks Cool!  I can tell by looking that I could shoot that all day comfortably!  The positive lock on your mechanism is well thought out and so cool!


----------



## M.J

I have no words! :bowdown:


----------



## Poiema

Oh man*!* Talk about rockin' the foundations. Totally WOW*!* Your slick little Altoid folder looks radically milit*ANT.*

You are wicked, Flicksie*!* JUST WICKED.







LOL. Dynamic and unique. *L*







*VE* it*!*


----------



## leon13

say no more  sooooooo cooooool


----------



## flippinout

That is the most clever and by far, the most cool slingshot I have ever seen! Just outstanding work Flicks, masterfully done.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That's over-the-top awesome, man...AMAZING work, my friend!

SSOTM is in your near future, & I'd bet SSOTY is possible, too.

...it looks like a sling that'd be out of the Frank Muller atelier...


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I want one!


----------



## Something0riginal

0.o ssotm/y I cant imagine anything cooler, tougher or more practical.


----------



## Rayshot

That is great!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

flippinout said:


> That is the most clever and by far, the most cool slingshot I have ever seen! Just outstanding work Flicks, masterfully done.


heh , it doesnt get better than this ... 

srsly super mega awesome uber cool

and its 6 layers!?!? I couldnt tell  wow . ...

EDIT: so that one little brass piece is for the folding mechanism, a pin for the handle hole ? AMIRIGHT? IHAVENOCLUE 



Phoul Mouth said:


> I want one!


haha who doesnt !


----------



## Btoon84

Flicks, you nailed it dude. Seeing this little thing puts the biggest smile on my face!


----------



## Arnisador78

Masterful


----------



## BillyBob

That is SWEET!!! Asome concept and a beautiful design!!


----------



## ChapmanHands

The genius of this one is great, obviously well thought out and executed perfectly. Hats off man...


----------



## Quercusuber

Not only you are an AMAZING designer and a GREAT craftsman, you have also a natural instinct to make your works both functional and aesthetic pleasant.

And you know how this is important, both for the common user/aficionado of slingshots, as for the sport itself.

Master Flicks, once again you've proved that you're amongst our most valuable and genial members!!

Just SUPERB!!!!!!!

Best Regards!!!!

Q


----------



## LBH2

Totally AWESOME, Flicks&#8230;&#8230;very nice execution! LBH2


----------



## flicks

Hey, what's goin' on?? Wow, I am blown away - really!



carboncopy said:


> What a superb Masterpiece!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> I really love the folding mechanism!


Thank you carboncopy! I tried the folding mechanism first time almost 2 years ago, but it went somehow into the "unrealized projects box"



Dayhiker said:


> That one takes the cake! I don't think anything could be better that this one. Absolutely the coolest Altoid slingshot possible. Very well done, sir.


Thank you so much, Dayhiker! But for sure we will see better slingshots in the future. The slingshotworld is full of awesome craftsman and creativity never stops!



peppermack said:


> Wowza, that is off the hook. Cool-tactic man!!


Thanks for the kind words, peppermack! Means a lot to me!



Byudzai said:


> flicks, you are my personal slingshot hero. bravo man.


LOL, I am not a good hero my friend. You may be disappointed!



SmilingFury said:


> Very nice!


Thank you SF!



Grem said:


> Wow carbon fibre is cool. Great job!


...and a pain to work with! Thank you!



toolmantf99 said:


> You sir are an inspiration! You continue to come up with some crazy cool ideas/designs. Love it!!


Thanks so much! In fact I get my inspirations from great craftsman like you!



JTslinger said:


> Absolutely amazing work Flicks!


Thank you, JT!



Jolli4688 said:


> Very nice, great shapes & beautiful final result


Thanks Jollli!



reset said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Im completely blown away with this one flicks. It would have my vote for any contest it would be entered in.


Thanks reset! I am glad that you like it!



stinger said:


> Jeez, raising the bar here by leaps and bounds. This thing is truly amazing. Very cool. 007 stuff. Love it!


Thank you stinger! 007 stuff- LOL. Maybe I should offer it to the MI6 or CIA



quarterinmynose said:


> Dang Flicks! I'm speechless man...it's awesome!


Thank you QIMN!



DukaThe said:


> Tactical and pocketable, great job!


Thanks a lot!



sharp eye said:


> Excellent, very smart idea.


Thank you sharp eye!



Can-Opener said:


> Superbly executed! Awesome design! Excellent finish! Amazing material! Looks Cool! I can tell by looking that I could shoot that all day comfortably! The positive lock on your mechanism is well thought out and so cool!


Hey CO! The master of awesome shooters himself! Thanks for stopping by and for your kind words!



M.J said:


> I have no words! :bowdown:


Neither have I! Thank you M.J.!



Poiema said:


> Oh man*!* Talk about rockin' the foundations. Totally WOW*!* Your slick little Altoid folder looks radically milit*ANT.*
> 
> You are wicked, Flicksie*!* JUST WICKED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Dynamic and unique. *L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VE* it*!*


Hi Poiema! Your kind words means a lot to me! You always reminds me that there is room to grow! THAT is the most beautiful and priceless thing. Not this humble little shooter! Thank you so much my friend!



leon13 said:


> say no more  sooooooo cooooool


LEOOOOOON!!!! Hey, thanks for stopping by, my friend! Greets to Hamburg!



flippinout said:


> That is the most clever and by far, the most cool slingshot I have ever seen! Just outstanding work Flicks, masterfully done.


Oh, wow! Thank you, Nathan! Such a praise from the master of slingshots means a lot to me! I am speechless, I have to admit!

"The most cool slingshot you have ever seen...." LOL-right..... Now, I think you exaggerate a bit, my friend! I mean, just look at your own beauties! YOU inspire so many of us with YOUR work! THANK YOU FOR THAT!



Tentacle Toast said:


> That's over-the-top awesome, man...AMAZING work, my friend!
> 
> SSOTM is in your near future, & I'd bet SSOTY is possible, too.
> 
> ...it looks like a sling that'd be out of the Frank Muller atelier...


Thanks a lot, TT! I am glad that you like it!



Phoul Mouth said:


> I want one!


Me too! That's the main reason why I made it! 



Something0riginal said:


> 0.o ssotm/y I cant imagine anything cooler, tougher or more practical.


Thank you !!!



Rayshot said:


> That is great!


Thanks Ray!



JohnKrakatoa said:


> That is the most clever and by far, the most cool slingshot I have ever seen! Just outstanding work Flicks, masterfully done.
> 
> heh , it doesnt get better than this ...
> 
> srsly super mega awesome uber cool
> 
> and its 6 layers!?!? I couldnt tell wow . ...
> 
> EDIT: so that one little brass piece is for the folding mechanism, a pin for the handle hole ? AMIRIGHT? IHAVENOCLUE
> 
> haha who doesnt !
> 
> I want one!


Thanks a lot John! The little brass pin is the pivot point for the folding mechanism.



Btoon84 said:


> Flicks, you nailed it dude. Seeing this little thing puts the biggest smile on my face!


B-Man!!! Hey, how are you? Thanks for stopping by and for the praise my friend!


----------



## flicks

Arnisador78 said:


> Masterful


Thanks a lot!



BillyBob said:


> That is SWEET!!! Asome concept and a beautiful design!!


Thank you BillyBob!



ChapmanHands said:


> The genius of this one is great, obviously well thought out and executed perfectly. Hats off man...


Thank you, but nothing in the world is "perfect". I think there is always room for improvements. 



Quercusuber said:


> Not only you are an AMAZING designer and a GREAT craftsman, you have also a natural instinct to make your works both functional and aesthetic pleasant.
> 
> And you know how this is important, both for the common user/aficionado of slingshots, as for the sport itself.
> 
> Master Flicks, once again you've proved that you're amongst our most valuable and genial members!!
> 
> Just SUPERB!!!!!!!
> 
> Best Regards!!!!
> 
> Q


Oh my! Stop this my friend - I'm blushing - LOL. Seriously, your kind words means a lot to me! Thank you so much! 



LBH2 said:


> Totally AWESOME, Flicks&#8230;&#8230;very nice execution! LBH2


Thank you LBH2!


----------



## BeMahoney

Yep. You did it again 

Great work!


----------



## LBH2

Not one, but two now in contention for the Altoid Build&#8230;&#8230;.how noteworthy is that?! LBH2


----------



## ghost0311/8541

When Nathan and Randy has said what they said you have a winner.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius

:bowdown: :naughty: :yeahthat:


----------



## Tremoside

Flicks my friend,

Design something is one thing. Make it actually work is the next one. Make it in time is the third.

If I see something cool as your ANT i just can't think of the process and hard work, just enjoy it.

This is why it's a masterpiece. Looks so easy and natural, no useless points and shapes. The whole frame is one complex, woring unit.

Just blown away! Thanks for the moment :wave:

Mark


----------



## karle

Very clever design... and great craftmanship!


----------



## Neo Catapults

Oyaaaooyy!

Superb!! Superb!!

Congrats!

Neo


----------



## Pilgrim

Beautiful craftsmanship and ingenuity!!!


----------



## The Gopher

holy crud is that awesome! It makes the altoid slingshot i am working on look like it came from a cracker jack box!


----------



## stej

Incredible. So amazing that I needed to show that to my wife immediatelly


----------



## Yago

awesome!!!!!

LOve the shape & is foldable.....OMG!!!!!!!

Really cool desing!!!!


----------



## roirizla

"I hope you like it...." 
Aim low & blow us out of the sky why don't you!? It's fantastic.


----------



## flicks

BeMahoney said:


> Yep. You did it again
> 
> Great work!


Thanks my friend!



LBH2 said:


> Not one, but two now in contention for the Altoid Build&#8230;&#8230;.how noteworthy is that?! LBH2


Thank you LBH!



ghost0311/8541 said:


> When Nathan and Randy has said what they said you have a winner.


Come on ghost....the guys are exaggerating....



Kerry Cornelius said:


> :bowdown: :naughty: :yeahthat:


 



Tremoside said:


> Flicks my friend,
> 
> Design something is one thing. Make it actually work is the next one. Make it in time is the third.
> 
> If I see something cool as your ANT i just can't think of the process and hard work, just enjoy it.
> 
> This is why it's a masterpiece. Looks so easy and natural, no useless points and shapes. The whole frame is one complex, woring unit.
> 
> Just blown away! Thanks for the moment :wave:
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, thanks for stopping by! Thank you so much for your kind words. Means a lot to me my friend!



karle said:


> Very clever design... and great craftmanship!


Thank you, karle!



Neo Catapults said:


> Oyaaaooyy!
> 
> Superb!! Superb!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Neo


Thanks Neo!



Pilgrim said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship and ingenuity!!!


Thank you Pilgrim! Glad that you like it!



The Gopher said:


> holy crud is that awesome! It makes the altoid slingshot i am working on look like it came from a cracker jack box!


So YOU make a slingshot that look like it came from a crackerjack box??? What??? And elephants can fly, right? LOL

Thanks a lot Dan!



stej said:


> Incredible. So amazing that I needed to show that to my wife immediatelly


Uh oh, I didn't even showed it to MY wife. She already thinks I'm crazy. She doesn't need any further proof..... 

Thank you Steij!



Yago said:


> awesome!!!!!
> 
> LOve the shape & is foldable.....OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> Really cool desing!!!!


Thanks Yago! Glad that you like it!



roirizla said:


> "I hope you like it...."
> Aim low & blow us out of the sky why don't you!? It's fantastic.


  Thanks a lot, roirizla!


----------



## e~shot

Germen Engineering!


----------



## flicks

e~shot said:


> Germen Engineering!


  Thank you my friend!


----------



## Poiema

e~shot said:


> Germen Engineering!


And yummy tummy funny lucky Gummibär... for extra moving grooving jamming singing energy.


----------



## Davidka

Amazing!


----------



## flicks

Davidka said:


> Amazing!


Thank you, Davidka!


----------



## NOTATOY

Amazing work Flicks! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## flicks

Thanks a lot, Notatoy!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption

It doesn't get cooler than this. Wow! AWESOME work!


----------



## Smashtoad

That is really, really cool. That's a 2x really.


----------



## flicks

Failureisalwaysanoption said:


> It doesn't get cooler than this. Wow! AWESOME work!


Hey FIAOO! How are you? Thanks a lot for the praise! 



Smashtoad said:


> That is really, really cool. That's a 2x really.


Thank you, Smashtoad! Glad that you like it!


----------



## twang

where do you get all those materials?and how do you cut it?also why is it called a night train?

oh and not bad......


----------



## pult421

Wow wow wow. I dont know anymore. I just seen everything lol amazing dude.


----------



## LBH2

Flicks&#8230;&#8230;.that is Design INNOVATION !!!! Outstanding LBH2


----------



## robisROYAL

Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flicks

Hey, the A.N.T. is back 



twang said:


> where do you get all those materials?and how do you cut it?also why is it called a night train?
> 
> oh and not bad......


The prepeg plates are used for high durable and leightweight parts. Best way to cut them is with a rotary tool and diamond pattern bit. Every abrasive tool works great, but cutting tools will be messed up in seconds.



pult421 said:


> Wow wow wow. I dont know anymore. I just seen everything lol amazing dude.


LOL - thank you pult!



LBH2 said:


> Flicks&#8230;&#8230;.that is Design INNOVATION !!!! Outstanding LBH2


Thanks my friend!



robisROYAL said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------

